
Resurrecting Apple ][ code from a 1980 B movie - jgrahamc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy1l_2MfHbE
======
tfandango
This guy has a really interesting hobby and the result are these interesting
videos. Sadly he stopped making them about 6 months ago, maybe he got bored or
ran out of movie code...

~~~
jgrahamc
No. I was just busy being CTO of Cloudflare. I have research completed on
about another 6 films/TV series and I'll get to them at some point. Some of
those videos took _a lot_ of work. Hours and hours of research.

For example, for Westworld [1] I had to track down original 1970s journal
articles about the making of the film and manuals for long dead hardware. For
The Terminator [2] I had to buy scanned copies of Nibble magazine and then
track down the exact references to what's on screen.

All of the research in my videos is very carefully done and original and I
make sure that what I am saying is accurate. That takes time. So a three
minute video might be hours and hours of work even before writing the script,
getting suitable screenshots and recording the video.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzvbAm0y8YQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzvbAm0y8YQ)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRnnjoiSV-U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRnnjoiSV-U)

~~~
tfandango
Hey it's great to hear from you, I hoped you were okay :) All the work you
have done to support these videos is evident and what makes them great. I look
forward to when you get around to more of them. thanks again for making these.

~~~
jgrahamc
Thanks. I keep meaning to get around to Black Mirror where there's an Expect
script. And I spent forever getting accepted into the WordPerfect Macro
community to look at an old episode of The Outer Limits.

One day I'll have time...

------
pieter1976
Some people have way too much time on their hand. But thanks goodness for
emulators.

~~~
jgrahamc
Some people have passions.

